# Whats a good free forum hosting site



## LiveOrDie (Feb 18, 2009)

im looking for a free forum that i can upload files to and a forum that i can change the back grounds and logos,like forumotion but with a file uploader??


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 18, 2009)

After close to 2000 posts you'd expect someone to have read the guidelines.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 18, 2009)

what do u meen by that?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, *bump*, which guidelines?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> yes, *bump*, which guidelines?



I believe Dan is referring to bumping your own thread in less than 24 hours time. Though I usually only call people on this in B/S/T threads.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 18, 2009)

i didnt think BUMPING would be in the guidelines? i dont see why when lots of people double post


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> i didnt think BUMPING would be in the guidelines? i dont see why when lots of people double post



You shouldn't be guessing the guidelines, read them instead. Double posting isn't allowed either, we have a report button if you notice double posts. They get removed as soon as a mod is aware of it.

And to explain the non-bumping to you, since you don't see why. It's rude, bumping your post because you don't get instant replies basically says "hey, I'm impatient, I require answers before other people". Just imagine everyone bumping their thread all the time, the forums would become a mess.

Either way, to answer your question, most hosts that support php/mysql should do fine. Most forums are written in PHP and can utilize MySQL as backend.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 18, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You shouldn't be guessing the guidelines, read them instead. Double posting isn't allowed either, we have a report button if you notice double posts. They get removed as soon as a mod is aware of it.
> 
> And to explain the non-bumping to you, since you don't see why. It's rude, bumping your post because you don't get instant replies basically says "hey, I'm impatient, I require answers before other people". Just imagine everyone bumping their thread all the time, the forums would become a mess.
> 
> Either way, to answer your question, most hosts that support php/mysql should do fine. Most forums are written in PHP and can utilize MySQL as backend.



no problem can u recommend any site that would be suitable for what i need i like to change the logos, icons and wallpaper around most sites u cant do that only forumotion i have found and there dont do uploading? they will be only small files.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> no problem can u recommend any site that would be suitable for what i need i like to change the logos, icons and wallpaper around most sites u cant do that only forumotion i have found and there dont do uploading? they will be only small files.



Nope, I tend to host things I toy with myself.

So you want a host that gives you the forum as well? Not setup the forum yourself?

Perhaps you should download WAMP and try to install phpbb or something. If you like that you have a lot more choice when picking hosts.


----------



## Jakl (Feb 18, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Nope, I tend to host things I toy with myself.
> 
> So you want a host that gives you the forum as well? Not setup the forum yourself?
> 
> Perhaps you should download WAMP and try to install phpbb or something. If you like that you have a lot more choice when picking hosts.



agree'd, better to do it yourself than someone else doing it for you.

phpBB is by far the best free forum you can download and install. And if you have money, you can buy vBulletin license


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 18, 2009)

im not sure how to use phpBB i downloaded it just files were do i start?


----------



## paulm (Feb 21, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> im not sure how to use phpBB i downloaded it just files were do i start?



http://www.phpbb.com/support/documentation/3.0/quickstart/quick_installation.php


----------

